# Question about film output - HP Designjet 500



## InkIndustry (Oct 4, 2013)

Recently acquired an HP Designjet 500 that can hold up to 42" rolls of transparency. I usually print from Photoshop or Illustrator CS5, on a MacBook Pro. This print gives me fits!! After going through a plethora of setting options to actually get it to print correctly, the film comes out without much opacity, thus making screen blowout a hassle. Does anyone have Designjet tips, or should I get another printer all together? At this point, I would do just about anything. What is another great printer?

Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

After your separations set all you black to 100% CMYK and print with photo settings and highest quality paper settings as long as you have water proof film. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_bo649DtDM. Here's a video I did for the 100% cmyk


----------

